# Mid-'70s Matthews girder fork on a Boyes and Rosser



## barracuda (Feb 5, 2015)

Had this little bike for a long time. I'm guessing this is a BRC frame, but I'm not really sure. I'm sorta keeping an eye out for parts on it, but I'm wondering what some correct wheels might be. Any ideas? What about cranks? I've never built a BMX bike before.


----------



## mongeese (Feb 5, 2015)

Webco mags would be the best- (pricey). Femco heavy duty raised dimple chrome 20 inch or CMC. Very similar and probably most correct.


----------



## mongeese (Feb 5, 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RJWN21b7S7Q


----------



## bikesnbuses (Feb 5, 2015)

Thats awesome!If you ever wanna sell it let me know...


----------



## mongeese (Feb 5, 2015)

Bikesnbuses try to contact me. I have stuff you are looking for. I am new here and have not received any messages.


----------



## jayrev67 (Feb 8, 2015)

barracuda said:


> Had this little bike for a long time. I'm guessing this is a BRC frame, but I'm not really sure. I'm sorta keeping an eye out for parts on it, but I'm wondering what some correct wheels might be. Any ideas? What about cranks? I've never built a BMX bike before.
> 
> View attachment 195138
> 
> ...




Very Cool! These were 1/3 Motorcycle, 1/3 Schwinn Stingray, 1/3 BMX in terms of bike evolution. You have lots of cool options. A pair of BMX Cruiser bars or motorcycle bars, clamps froma Mongoose Gold Stem or Win Double Clamp Stem, Euro BB but they are square taper so Sugino cranks arms, seat could be old Messinger quilted or Schinn Messinger BMX or go with a Motocross style seat with a "sissy" bar. Old Schinn Scramblers are readily available and they would make a good base for parts like Femco Wheels with heavy gauge spokes, HTI or KKT Rat Trap Pedals, Seat Posts, Seats, Grips, Etc.


----------



## barracuda (Feb 9, 2015)

Thank you all for the info, very helpful.


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Feb 13, 2015)

Love your bike!


----------

